# Spamers Plans



## jason1236 (Sep 20, 2018)

I found this article on Spamers Plans and it looks really good and i'm thinking of buying it!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

NOOOO
that site has a really bad rep of being filled with spam and malware
check around THOROUGHLY before you jump on it.
Ted's changes its name at least once a year.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

it's a spammer - just report it.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Guy has nicked plans from all over and been selling them for years. Keeps changing the "company name" every so often. Cabin obsession comes to mind...


http://cabinobsession.com/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry, jason1236 I edited your post omitting everything about this spamer. That guy is the most hated topic of this forum. I've banned him myself more than 20 times and there is three other moderators and the administration which has banned him too. Being a moderator I have to open more links than I should and have gotten a virus in my computer several times by opening his links.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

At this stage of the game I doubt Ted is even aware of the spamming happening here, he has an affiliate program that stretches out in a web of people promoting him hoping to profit from his scheme. Somehow I don't think most posting links to him are at all innocent. He has pretty well rendered searching for free plans useless and taken over Pinterest as well.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

New plans?! Wow! How can I learn more?


----------

